# What's a good thing to eat whilst riding for energy



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

I do a long ride every Sunday and last Sunday I lead my group the whole way because they had a big night out and were hungover. I pushed to hard early and didn't eat anything so half an hour in I bonked and got very slow. Just wondering what's an easy food to eat. I can just about get my water bottle out to drink so I doubt I will be able to unwrap anything. Maybe just add sugar to my water bottle?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I do a long ride every Sunday and last Sunday I lead my group the whole way because they had a big night out and were hungover. I pushed to hard early and didn't eat anything so half an hour in I bonked and got very slow. Just wondering what's an easy food to eat. I can just about get my water bottle out to drink so I doubt I will be able to unwrap anything. Maybe just add sugar to my water bottle?


Tub of this to add to your water and a couple of emergency gels if you don’t think you can manage proper food.


https://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-energy-drink-powder-22kg-1


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

It's pretty hard to bonk in 30 minutes! I've managed it in 90 minutes but that took rushing over some pretty serious hills. Usually, more like 2-3 hard hours without food or drink.

Are you sure you weren't just tired?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2021)

Soreen malt loaf individual bars are pocket sized


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> half an hour in I bonked



There's no way that's food related. Takes much longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

DIY energy drink...



ColinJ said:


> I use Maltodextrin on rides longer than about 40 miles - 50-60 g of powder per 750 mL bottle of drink. I mix 2/3 water with 1/3 OJ to add fructose (a complementary energy source) and flavour. Sometimes I squeeze some lemon in too, which adds a nice tang. On long, hot, all-day rides I often add a small pinch of salt to each bottle to make up for sweat losses.
> 
> I suffered from the dreaded bonk several times before I started this regime. It is very rare now unless I forget to drink often enough, which occasionally happens on very hilly rides where there are not a lot of flat sections to drink in.
> 
> Together with the odd snack or cafe stop, 2 bottles would pretty much last me 100 km, 3 would last 100 miles, and 4 would do me for 200 kms. It is very rare these days for me to ride further than that but if I did I would add 1 bottle per 50 extra kms.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

Eat before you ride, bowl of porridge. If you've eaten, you shouldn't need an energy gel in half an hour unless doing a mountain stage in the TdF in the pro peloton...and even then


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Eat before you ride, bowl of porridge. If you've eaten, you shouldn't need an energy gel in half an hour unless doing a mountain stage in the TdF in the pro peloton...and even then


Yep. Sounds strange. I did 32 miles on just a coffee this morning.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

Maybe I was just tired we usually stop half way and I did well after an energy gell and a 15 min rest. Maybe I was just trying too hard and gassed out.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

Half way after 30 minutes?


----------



## neil_merseyside (22 Jun 2021)

You are probably skinny with no reserves (unlike me) but 30mins is unusual to bonk, as that's way too quick/too short a distance.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (22 Jun 2021)

I make these - they are really just very dense flapjacks, but actually taste good: https://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/honey-and-peanut-butter-booster-bars

I'd be a bit concerned about flagging after 30 mins, though. It sounds as if there might be something else going on. Maybe speak to your GP.


----------



## Kajjal (22 Jun 2021)

It depends on what suits your body. I tend to use muesli bars or shortbread as they work for me. Losing power after 30 mins suggests a lack of fuel before riding and does depend where you were riding.


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2021)

We are all different,I start the day with porridge and a dollop of honey.Water bottle and a bottle of sports fluid,idea given to me by one of our own,dark chocolate,even jelly babies.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2021)

I'd try the good ol Pork Pie.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2021)

My god how that makes me want to eat pork pie, nothing like that here. 

Those energy gels are nothing but sugar and caffeine aren't they? 
I though the best thing was banana and some sort of cake or museli bar to fill up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2021)

Out for 3.5 hours ride this morning. Couldn’t even spy a bonk on the horizon. Just sounds like you were hungover yourself.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Half way after 30 minutes?


No half way is around 40 mins. I started lagging on last 10 mins. 14 mph average and lower. Also its about a 25 mile circuit. I have an electrolyte tablet in my water bottle but I don't think they give you energy.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> I make these - they are really just very dense flapjacks, but actually taste good: https://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/honey-and-peanut-butter-booster-bars
> 
> I'd be a bit concerned about flagging after 30 mins, though. It sounds as if there might be something else going on. Maybe speak to your GP.


Could just be how unfit I am lol


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Jun 2021)

I tend to find chocolate peanuts and raisins work fine if I'm on a long ride, or if I'm sat in front of telly too for that matter.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Jun 2021)

Before a decent ride i usually down a bowl of porridge, keeps me going for a bit.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2021)

Just have something to eat before you set off and take something you like to eat on the way round with you. Unless you're some sort of pro it doesn't really matter so long as there's enough of it and you enjoy it. I've variously taken cheese sandwiches, bananas, scotch eggs as well as the more usual things like malt loaf, flapjack, granola bars etc


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2021)

Shortbread fingers are good for such a ride. At an hour and 20 mins you don’t need to overthink it. When you are fit you’ll easily be able to cover that without needing to eat.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Just have something to eat before you set off and take something you like to eat on the way round with you. Unless you're some sort of pro it doesn't really matter so long as there's enough of it and you enjoy it. I've variously taken cheese sandwiches, bananas, scotch eggs as well as the more usual things like malt loaf, flapjack, granola bars etc



Yeah I usually eat porridge or wheetabix before I go but i need something I can easily eat without faffing with wrappers. Would marzipan work? thats pure sugar isn't it? could cut a block off and put in one of my pockets.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Shortbread fingers are good for such a ride. At an hour and 20 mins you don’t need to overthink it. When you are fit you’ll easily be able to cover that without needing to eat.


I've been taking them on some rides recently. Or sometimes fig rolls.


----------



## cougie uk (22 Jun 2021)

I used to do 15 mile runs on no breakfast. A standard Sunday ride is 60 miles or so. Energy drink and a cake and coffee at half way. As has been said you don't bonk that early.

For iron distance events I will have energy drink and a Bento box with gingerbread men or flapjack in. Every 20 mins a bit to eat or drink.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

ive never crashed that hard on it before. Think I just was pushing too hard early.


----------



## figbat (22 Jun 2021)

Marzipan is ground almonds, sugar and egg whites usually. Actually not a bad energy bar but not easy to carry out of a wrapper as it’ll get pretty sticky and soft.

I use Nutri-Grain bars and can unwrap them with my teeth. Fig rolls are also good, but a bit claggy with a dry mouth. Flapjacks also good, whether homemade or bought. The pork pie suggestion gets a nod from me too.

In fact on my first ever 100 mile ride this weekend I ate everything from my list above, plus a bonus cheese sandwich at my parents’ at 72 miles. A bowl of granola before I went and then nothing until 25 miles in, which was more preemptive than reactive.


----------



## taximan (22 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I'd try the good ol Pork Pie.


Thats what I call good advice.


----------



## taximan (22 Jun 2021)

The thing that seems to work best for me is a good old full English, then I can go all day


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> No half way is around 40 mins. I started lagging on last 10 mins. 14 mph average and lower. Also its about a 25 mile circuit. I have an electrolyte tablet in my water bottle but I don't think they give you energy.


eh…you said you bonked 30 mins in


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jun 2021)

In order to achieve a 30min bonk you would really have needed to be severely glycogen depleted before even starting the ride.

Something isn't adding up.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

Yeah I did but apparently was not a bonk last 10 mins were hell.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jun 2021)

You're experiencing, lack of endurance fitness. You need to build upto 4hr rides with steady pacing. 

Dont eat sugary foods, they will give you a short boost then your body craves more. 

Use plain slow release carbs, oats, nuts, fats, maybe a banana too Drink only water. After a few months of building endurance whilst teaching your body to use fats as the primary source of energy. You should be better able to go further with less fuel 

That doesn't mean you dont eat in rides, just a little less and foods which dont crash you after a boost. 

Most riders can around 90mins without fuel before glycogen stores start to become depleted. So fuel every 30mins with a little plain food.

Dont get me wrong, gels have a use, but later on big rides, when fatigue is creeping in and a kick to get you over the line is useful, but not at the start of big rides


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

Raisins are easy to eat 
What about rice pudding


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> I make these - they are really just very dense flapjacks, but actually taste good: https://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/honey-and-peanut-butter-booster-bars
> 
> I'd be a bit concerned about flagging after 30 mins, though. It sounds as if there might be something else going on. Maybe speak to your GP.


Seconded for flapjacks


----------



## CentralCommuter (22 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Raisins are easy to eat
> What about rice pudding



How do you eat rice pudding on a bike?😂


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> How do you eat rice pudding on a bike?😂



As a lumpy drink normally


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> As a lumpy drink normally


----------



## CentralCommuter (22 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> With a spoon, out of a tin, standing on a garage forecourt or outside a convenience store. (In my experience anyway)



I think the OP is looking for food that can be consumed while he is on the bike, as it moves.


----------



## Mralexrides (22 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I think the OP is looking for food that can be consumed while he is on the bike, as it moves.


yep


----------



## Peugeotrider (22 Jun 2021)

A veteran cyclist neighbor many years ago now told me a bar of Kendall mint cake was a must to carry for energy


----------



## cougie uk (22 Jun 2021)

I remember as schoolies one of my mates climbing a hill and somehow one of his bars of Kendal mint cake had fallen from his pocket and was balanced on his bottom bracket shell. Couldn't do that again if he tried. 

I think mintcake isn't that ideal tbh. Gels and bars seem to stand up better.


----------



## cambsno (22 Jun 2021)

I like Cliff Bars (Choc Chip) or 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B085HQLZRD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I'd try the good ol Pork Pie.


This is my fuel of choice ....


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> A veteran cyclist neighbor many years ago now told me a bar of Kendall mint cake was a must to carry for energy


I would have the bonk of I had to cycle to Kendal just for a slab of cake.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jun 2021)

I must be a freak coz I can ride 50-60 miles without needing to eat. If I do eat then it is just normal stuff, i.e; supermarket sandwiches, pies, full English breakfast, flapjack, cake & coffee, etc.
I drink plain water and eat/drink nothing sports/isotonic/energy etc.
I am riding lejog next week and I'm pretty certain not one of the four man team will be carrying anything to supplement normal food and plain water (@nickyboy can maybe confirm this?).

I can definitely confirm that the other three riders love my cherry flapjack


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

I like Nature Valley Canadian maple syrup bars (and some of their other ones too).

You get five two-finger bars per pack. I never buy them at their normal price of £2+, but they are regularly on offer in Lidl and other stores. I bought 2 packs last week for £0.99 each.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2021)

A meal, eggs and porridge beforehand. A banana before the start. Then, a banana, some grain bars, some raisins, and a Mars Bar when it all gets hopeless at the end.


----------



## raggydoll (23 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> I must be a freak coz I can ride 50-60 miles without needing to eat. If I do eat then it is just normal stuff, i.e; supermarket sandwiches, pies, full English breakfast, flapjack, cake & coffee, etc.
> I drink plain water and eat/drink nothing sports/isotonic/energy etc.
> I am riding lejog next week and I'm pretty certain not one of the four man team will be carrying anything to supplement normal food and plain water (@nickyboy can maybe confirm this?).
> 
> ...



That cherry flapjack looks amazing! Easy to make?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> That cherry flapjack looks amazing! Easy to make?


Depends..... Do you like syrup, butter and brown sugar bound together by a sprinkling of oats?


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2021)

granola with mixed fruit in and a coffee sets me up for a good 40 miles with just a bottle of water with electrolyte tab , like others have said theres more going on than just bonking.
I just rode 11 miles home after late shift , got home at 1 am and not eaten since 8 pm which was just a sarnie and my energy levels were fine


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

I don't think it's a cyclist that's being fed........


----------



## raggydoll (23 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Depends..... Do you like syrup, butter and brown sugar bound together by a sprinkling of oats?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## fair weather cyclist (23 Jun 2021)

If I go on a longer ride, I bring with me a couple of raw/nakd bars. I find them easier to eat on the go as they require less chewing than the standard oat/granola bar. They feel less dry and go down more smoothly, at least for me.

To make it safer and easier I slightly open the package before starting the ride. You might as well try to break the bars in half and have eat half a bar every 30 minutes rather than 1 whole bar every hour.

If I go on a very long ride I bring a top tube bag filled with m&m's and candy (gummy bears, cola bottles, sour patch kids....you name it, I probably got it in my bag )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> How do you eat rice pudding on a bike?😂



Carefully


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> I must be a freak coz I can ride 50-60 miles without needing to eat. If I do eat then it is just normal stuff, i.e; supermarket sandwiches, pies, full English breakfast, flapjack, cake & coffee, etc.
> I drink plain water and eat/drink nothing sports/isotonic/energy etc.
> I am riding lejog next week and I'm pretty certain not one of the four man team will be carrying anything to supplement normal food and plain water (@nickyboy can maybe confirm this?).
> 
> ...



Fairly typical if you’ve built a decent endurance base.


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Jun 2021)

I once popped into a villiage shop and the only non meltable energy food they had were fig rolls, so I ate a whole packet.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I once popped into a villiage shop and the only non meltable energy food they had were fig rolls, so I ate a whole packet.


Perfect on the go cycle food


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I once popped into a villiage shop and the only non meltable energy food they had were fig rolls, so I ate a whole packet.


A whole packet I bet you rode home fast after that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2021)

Milk shakes are also good if stopping at a village shop.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fairly typical if you’ve built a decent endurance base.


On a long ride I typically eat every three or four hours. I stop and have a good feed and drink, normally at a shop/cafe so I can fill my bottles up at the same time. Eating on the go I always find unnecessary and fiddly. 

I used to have some energy drink powder that I impulse-bought at Decathlon or somewhere, on the basis that it would keep me topped up with energy while riding. But, while it was quite pleasant tasting, I never noticed any difference between that and water/squash so when it ran out that was it. I might buy some more next time I see some. I might not.


----------



## mustang1 (23 Jun 2021)

Bananas and McDonald's. But I only eat the latter in the last quarter of the ride.


----------



## Baldy (23 Jun 2021)

Flap jacks are good.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I once popped into a villiage shop and the only non meltable energy food they had were fig rolls, so I ate a whole packet.


I can confirm that minstrels will melt in your back pocket on s sunny day - despite their advertising.


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Jun 2021)

When I was touring I'd often have a punnet of cherry tomatoes in my bar bag for the afternoon stint. Odd choice I know but they were a good offset for the sickly sweetness of a lot of other on-the-go foods. Refreshing, too.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> How do you eat rice pudding on a bike?😂



View: https://youtu.be/oqjVGEGalmA


----------



## weareHKR (23 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I can confirm that minstrels will melt in your back pocket on s sunny day - despite their advertising.


I think the slogan was..... ''Minstrels melt in your mouth, not in your hand'' ... not ''melt in your mouth, not in your back pocket''...


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2021)

Hand full of Jelly Babies I chew one every fifteen minutes Usually that’s all I take on a 90:minute ride Plus liquid of. course


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Hand full of Jelly Babies I chew one every fifteen minutes Usually that’s all I take on a 90:minute ride Plus liquid of. course


Drip feeding sugar lumps doesn't sound very healthy or balanced?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

I can usually manage about 90 mins to 2 hours without needing a top up*. Although I've always got haribo and mint imperials in my bar bag. I do prefer the mints though.

Further than 2 hours / 20 miles, then it's the old banana / crisps / rice cakes / flapjacks thing. For cycling "away days" I find savoury stuff suits me better, so cheese sandwiches, peanut butter & marmite sandwiches, salted nuts. If I stop somewhere, then a pint of cold semi-skimmed milk is a good thing to sup.

* I tend to go out in the afternoons after a decent lunch - substantial sandwich, fruit and tea. In the winter, a bowl of soup as well. If I'm out early doors, I'll have a bowl of porridge. I'm not usually a breakfast person otherwise.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> DIY energy drink...


I have used a similar mixture for years now but use a small amount of apple juice as you use lemon. At least I know more or less what the mixture contains as opposed to proprietary stuff.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2021)

I always have two or three hard boiled eggs. Some do not recommend them but I like them so in they go with shell on.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Yeah I usually eat porridge or wheetabix before I go but i need something I can easily eat without faffing with wrappers. Would marzipan work? thats pure sugar isn't it? could cut a block off and put in one of my pockets.


If you like marzipan, take marzipan. If you like pork pies, take a pork pie. So long as you take something reasonably calorie dense and you enjoy eating it you'll be fine.


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Drip feeding sugar lumps doesn't sound very healthy or balanced?




Tasty though.Better than those stomach churning gels.


----------



## newts (23 Jun 2021)

I like the humble banana & a small handful of jelly babies. Maybe some flapjack too on a longer ride. I do enjoy a coffee stop 1/2 way round.


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jun 2021)

Eat everything? All the time? Bit of a pig. ‘Parrently I use 600 calories an hour pushing my steel steed (must learn how to use the pedals).

Generally, though, bananas & jelly babies do the job.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> ‘Parrently I use 600 calories an hour pushing my steel steed (must learn how to use the pedals).


you sure of this?
I thought it was a fair bit less - hence a fair few bulging cyclists.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you sure of this?
> I thought it was a fair bit less - hence a fair few bulging cyclists.


600 kcal/hr seems not an unreasonable stab in the dark, at least from what I've read - which may be utter cobblers for all I know. But there are so many variables (effort level, terrain, weight , blah blah) it doesn't mean all that much.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/fitne...ed-cycling-everything-you-need-to-know-326362


----------



## Mralexrides (25 Jun 2021)

I thought it was more than that. I guess it depends on how hard you ride. Also how heavier you are.


----------



## vickster (25 Jun 2021)

My guesstimate is 30-40 cals a mile depending in terrain


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> 600 kcal/hr seems not an unreasonable stab in the dark, at least from what I've read - which may be utter cobblers for all I know. But there are so many variables (effort level, terrain, weight , blah blah) it doesn't mean all that much.
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/fitne...ed-cycling-everything-you-need-to-know-326362


it means a fair bit if you are trying to control your weight and not flatter yourself. As many do - going for a ride and then having a congratulatory bottle and snack feast.

600 cals an hour would mean that a man would burn their entire daily recommended cal intake in four hours - I think the bicycle and human body are more efficient than that.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> 600 cals an hour would mean that a man would burn their entire daily recommended cal intake in four hours - I think the bicycle and human body are more efficient than that.


Yep. I think so too. I'm not doing quite so much these days, but back when I was regularly doing long rides most days, I can't say it made much if any difference to my weight. Maybe I just ate too much to compensate!


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I think so too. I'm not doing quite so much these days, but back when I was regularly doing long rides most days, I can't say it made much if any difference to my weight. Maybe I just ate too much to compensate!


the food industry plays on this of course - saying good things about exercise as a means to weight reduction, giving you the green light to eat their stuff, much of which is junk, and diverting any attempts to regulate them.


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Sounds strange. I did 32 miles on just a coffee this morning.


Was it a double espresso though? 23mph average around those Perthshire hills, no problem!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Was it a double espresso though? 23mph average around those Perthshire hills, no problem!


Ha, ha..........not even 30 years ago!  I think at my best I almost managed 17mph but even those days are long gone!


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Was it a double espresso though? 23mph average around those Perthshire hills, no problem!


this is why i often carry coffee making gear on rides - quite often have two double espressos before going on my way.
Had two in tatton park a week ago.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> My guesstimate is 30-40 cals a mile depending in terrain



So very much can put you into the 600-800 cald an hour depending on your average speed.


----------



## nonowt (25 Jun 2021)

Not keen on the idea of gels and I find flapjack can be a big claggy to eat on the move. Along with the fairly standard banana, I'm a big fan of these guava energy blocks. 100% natural, really easy to eat on the move and wrapped in a leaf so no litter worries. I've only had the classic guava version (taste like fruit pastilles but less artificial), so I can't vouch for the other flavours. Wiggle, Condor, sigma and probably a few other places sell them. I always have breakfast before setting off and I find one block plus a banana is usually enough to get me round a 40-50 mile route (along with half a nuun tablet in the bidon).


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

Eileen Sheridan ate rice pudding and so did many other cyclists of that era as per my previous comment


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> On what basis do you think that? Gut feel?


I seem to remember that it was calorie consumption quoted by myfitnesspal when I was using it to lose weight.
I did lose a fair bit of weight but that was mainly by restricting intake rather than lots of pedalling.
That and my patented wetherspoons diet.


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jun 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you sure of this?
> I thought it was a fair bit less - hence a fair few bulging cyclists.



Sure? No. But according to t’Interwebs, given my wieght and the fact that I ride a ‘heavy’ machine and cover ‘x’ distance in ‘y’ time, then it’s a working figure. Serendipitously works out to an apple, orange, banana, cereal bar, coffee, brownie, fish & chips and a beer at the end :-).

YMMV, T&CA.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Jun 2021)

Ive gotten into the habit of making my own flapjacks. ive looked at quite a few recipes online and just adapted them to my own tastes. Most of them ask for either too much butter and sugar so i cut back on them as the dried fruit is often sweet enough.

You can go to you local aldi and spend about £10 on ingredients for flapjacks and depending how much seeds, nuts or dried fruit you like in your flap jacks, A £10 spend will last you a very long time -- at least it did me but I only tend to knock out a batch when the weather is really nice and I expect to be out and about a good few hours.

Ive tried to adapt my recipe even futher and make it more healthier by substituting coconut oil for butter (as suggested from a few vegan recipes) but i found them absolutely revolting and ended up giving the batch away to a neighbour who loved them. Ive switched to plant based butter made by Flora. Can be bit more expensive than regular butter but I buy a few more blocks when they are on offer or promotion as they keep for a long time and nobody in this household eats butter on toast or uses it for cooking 


Flapjacks are quick and easy to make and a lot more better value for money.


----------



## dretbon (27 Jul 2021)

I sometimes keep a bar in my jersey's pocket and just pull it out to eat.


----------



## Sharky (27 Jul 2021)

Lots of replies already on this subject, so I probably can't add much else. 
Except for when I had a longish commute. 23 miles each way. The morning ride was no problem, following a normal breakfast. Canteen lunch midday.
But the ride home, taking 90 minutes min, sometimes drained me completely. However at the halfway point, there was a village newsagents and many a time I was tempted to stop and treat myself to a Mars bar.


----------



## Amazonian (27 Jul 2021)

A great snack I love is marshmallows, but it has to be the ones in the kiddies packs you get in the 4 for a £1 section in Tesco/Asda etc. Just cut the top off and put in a jersey pocket. Super easy to eat and cheap energy source.


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2021)

I remember I quite liked crystallized ginger as a snack. Good on a cold morning too, a warming sensation. You could buy bags of it at that high street health shop (I'm sure other places sell it too) and I'd just take maybe 4 or 5 cubes with me on cold mornings. More as a treat than fuel thought obviously the sugar provided some quick carb.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> On what basis do you think that? Gut feel?
> 
> I did a quick search around and there seems to be a broad consensus on the range of figures (400 ish to 800 ish per hour) Any attempt at giving a precise figure outside a lab is doomed. I don't have any specialist knowledge to challenge that.
> 
> Personally, I don't cycle for weight loss so the calorie figures aren't of much interest to me other than as a vague yardstick of how much work a ride took. I look at the guess that Ridewithgps gives me and 4000 is a fair ride. 5000 a hard ride. Seems to broadly correlate with how tired I feel.



They reckon the body is about 25% efficient at generating power.

Lets assume you average 100 watts of power over a ride. That means you burned on average 100 x 4 joules per second = 400 joules per second. There are 3,600 seconds in an hour. So you burn 400 x 3,600. = 1,440,000 joules in that hour. That translates to 344 calories. If you averaged 200 watts you are somewhere around 688 calories. If you average around 200 watts. Your average speed will be in the 17-22 mph range depending on how hilly / windy etc.

You are not just burning energy to propel the bike. So add in another 60-112 extra calories an hour for the rest of the body and brain and you are back in the 400-800 calories an hour range.

Like you, I think the range holds unless you are at the extremes of fitness / and / or weight.


----------



## ExBrit (20 Aug 2021)

You didn't bonk after 30 minutes unless you skipped breakfast in which case you were halfway bonking at the start of the ride.
Eat carbs 30 minutes before the ride starts - toast, oatmeal, potatoes, eggs. Easy on the protein as that's harder to digest while exercising.
Top up every 2 hours (you can go longer with practice). Avoid sugar because of the rush/crash effect. Long chain carb water additives such as Perpetuum are a very easy way to stay topped up without getting bloated. Gels are next. Energy bars are an expensive but flexible way of carrying extra energy. Aussie bites, date/raisin bars, rice bars are all cheaper and more edible but don't have the shelf life.

Me bonking


----------

